# DT systems Trade in Program



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

Does anybody know whether or not DT systems offers a trade program for collars, like the one that tri-tronics has??


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

:beer: Hey, I can't say for sure if they do or not. My gut feeling is no. If your looking for trade in, give the Collar Clinic a try. I traded in my DT for a Dogtra 2000 T&B (IMHO a much better unit than DT by a long shot).
The collar Clinic gave me a very fair trade in and the service was great. I would recommend them to anyone. They are good.

Try there site at www.collarclinic.com

Good Luck!!!!!

Greg


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

gjw I traded in my DT for a Dogtra 2000 T&B (IMHO a much better unit than DT by a long shot).[/quote said:


> AMEN! :wink: :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I new to owning and getting a dog trained. What do you like about the tri-tronics compared to the DT Systems?

I should also add, right now I am using DT Systems Z-3000 that a borrowed from a friend. Seems to work well, but the collar is quite bulky.


----------

